# Buona befana a tutti ... specialmente alle amate befanine



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

La befana viene di notte con le scarpe tutte rotte...insomma qualunque sia la vostra befana 
auguriiiiiiii


----------



## ologramma (6 Gennaio 2017)

mi accodo .................AUGURI
speriamo che ha queste befanine non abbia portato carbone per essersi comportate male , ma del resto già in nostro sito è un programma


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi accodo .................AUGURI
> speriamo che ha queste befanine non abbia portato carbone per essersi comportate male , ma del resto già in nostro sito è un programma


appunto più carbone di così no se puede


----------

